# Refit Release



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

This e-mail arrived today in my box. It pretty much sums up all of the comments and questions people have been e-mailing me daily about.

_"I recently saw on starshipmodeler.com that the new ENTERPRISE model kit will not be released until January but when I called Polar Lights the customer service department said that it was still slated to be released in November, what gives? . . . . Will the production version have the detailed hanger/cargo deck as seen in your prototype pics, please say it will? I will close by saying thank you for designing this kit it truly is the best ENTERPRISE model kit ever designed."_

Thank you, Adam!

To deter similar questions yet to be emailed to me I'll address these questions here.

I understand that very recently there was "news" posted on that website possibly based solely on unsubstantiated rumor started by a fan website 'newsletter'. To date and to my knowledge, Polar Lights, Playing Mantis, nor RC2 have made any sort of official product announcement recently on the status of currently announced kits, nor have they announced product schedules for the next year. At this point, this 'news' is unconfirmed rumor, nothing more.

To my knowledge, the Refit kit is currently being tooled from the master which I last proofed _including all of the interior parts as shown_. The kit is also currently on the schedule known to myself and the brand manager right from the start.

Lastly, please understand I have nothing to do with the release schedule of this and other kits, the availability and status of this and other kits, or where you should go to buy this and other kits! I am as anxious as the next guy to finally be able to see this thing available! It's definately been a long time coming!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I've just been accused of making things up!!!

Steve


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Anybody want some popcorn?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Anybody want some popcorn?


Nope! Just looking forward to that refit, whether it comes in January or December! Well, now that I think about it popcorn does sound good!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Make mine kettle corn, please!! And bring on the refit!! Boy, I hope it's not delayed til January, cuz I'm sure I'm gonna be done with the 150 unfinished kits in the closet by November and I'm just gonna lose my mind if I don't have this kit next month!!

Boy...I say, boy....that there is 'sarcasm', boy. Ya get it?


Wayne


----------



## Gary Young (Jan 9, 2004)

Previews magazine always puts a availability release date several weeks if not months behind an actual release date of an item. i'm guessing this came from there or another comic shop or specialty shop release sheet.
i am very hopeful this will make a November-December release. PL should really get this thing out well before Christmas to capitalize on a Holiday buying time of year. if the test shots come out fine this month and not much has to be altered in China we could see a late November release! (just my wishful thinking, of course!) :tongue: 
anyway shouldn't the box and decals be printed and done before the thing goes into production? surely that stage is coming very soon i would hope!

the wait for this is EXCRUTIATING!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The box art is done. The decal negative files were created several months back and are planned to be reworked to fine tune them to the actual kit when I receive test shots. That is due to happen this month.

This kit is being tooled now. However I will say that was the finest, cleanest, tightest fitting mockups I have ever seen. It looked like a finished model kit, already primered. It was *very* nice!

Based on our past experience, after the final test shot is approved for production, the kit becomes available for public consumption at about six weeks after that.


----------



## Gary Young (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks so much Thomas. please be sure to give us the word as soon as the test shots are in.....what a great day that will be. after reading everything on this group about all the details and features of this model i will say this already ranks as one of the top if not THE TOP sci-fi kit ever executed. *i am sure it will sell better than anything Polar Lights has ever done.*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That'll be true, until the 1/350 TOS 1701 is released!


----------



## STnut33 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Polar Lights and Star Trek*

I just wish Polar Lights had the Star Trek franchies,30 years ago.We would most Likely have some awsome models by now.Ive been a diehard fan of Trek since i was in diapers,And im almost as old as Trek itself.I just hope that they keep the contract,because ive built every kit they have done for Trek,And the detail and craftsmanship,of these models is.......Unsupassed.


----------



## STnut33 (Oct 10, 2004)

STnut33 said:


> I just wish Polar Lights had the Star Trek franchies,30 years ago.We would most Likely have some awsome models by now.Ive been a diehard fan of Trek since i was in diapers,And im almost as old as Trek itself.I just hope that they keep the contract,because ive built every kit they have done for Trek,And the detail and craftsmanship,of these models is.......Unsupassed.I would also like to See that 1/350 scale 1701,especially when i park it beside the 1/350 scale refit.It will be nice to compare the two,side by side,in the same scale.Keep up the good work Polar lights,Im hooked.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

STnut33 said:


> "I just wish Polar Lights had the Star Trek franchies,30 years ago.We would most Likely have some awsome models by now." ... " the detail and craftsmanship,of these models is.......Unsupassed.


Truer words have never been spoken!



Trek Ace said:


> That'll be true, until the 1/350 TOS 1701 is released!


I just hope that a 1:350 TOS Enterprise is alot more than idle speculation on our parts. Has anyone seen anything "official" yet? It seems a logical step, but the logical path is not always the one that is chosen.


----------



## STnut33 (Oct 10, 2004)

I was just sitting here,Drooling over the rifit pictures,This thing is really something,Esecially with all that interior detail.And the size is just mindboggleing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mactrek said:


> Truer words have never been spoken!
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope that a 1:350 TOS Enterprise is alot more than idle speculation on our parts. Has anyone seen anything "official" yet? It seems a logical step, but the logical path is not always the one that is chosen.


 Nope. Nothing official. Far as we know, they've made no decisions past the 2005 releases to be announced this month.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

An original 1701 in 1/350 scale occupies the #1 slot on my own wish-list for a mass-market kit release. While I would do hand-springs if this was announced for this coming year, I really do think that marketing-wise, it would make good sense to release this kit (and maybe a D7, too) in 2006 for the 40th anniversary of the original series.

I just sincerely hope that is PL's marketing strategy as well - if there is anyone still left there, listening.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Open letter to Thomas Sasser:

Very nice work. Dare I say, inspiring. I would hope that I can put such detail and quality into my own work. Surely, anyone who can do such a thing would be the one to make the company a brilliant reputation, expanding even upon the well-deserved reputation such companies may already have.

Well done, indeed.

Hal Bierman, model builder, Estes-Cox Co.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Question for Thomas (and please forgive me if this has been asked before): What were your choices for the releases of Star Trek kits? Has it followed pretty much what you wanted or did you want different choices? And more importantly, what are you plugging for now?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thank you, Rogue! It is much appreciated.

Norge, the final kit decisions were made by the product manager, Dave Metzner. I was asked for input on potential subjects and there were a couple that came close to being developed, but lost to other kit ideas. No I won't say what designs ultimately replaced what.

Since the product line is now being managaed by another company, I have not been asked for product suggestions recently.

Myself, I would very much like to see a 1:1 'Exploration Set', molded in black with silver and brass colored brushed plated parts along with colored clear parts. A snap kit which would require no finishing by the modeler. (Real modelers would have to paint them of course!)

I would also very much like to see a 1/1000 scale K-7 to complete a diorama scene with the 1701 and Klingon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who can I write to to tell them they should listen to you? 

They need to realize that someone "in the community" like you would know what we want.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Just guessing, but would a 1/1000 K-7 be roughly the same size as the DS9 model? 

Dave


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*A suggestion...*



ThomasModels said:


> The box art is done. The decal negative files were created several months back and are planned to be reworked to fine tune them to the actual kit when I receive test shots. That is due to happen this month.


Just a suggestion/Question regarding that:
Would it be possible to give us the registries for one or two of this class ship (besides Enterprise) on the decal sheet, or would that bump the price up too much? :roll: :wave:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Before the layout is roughed out, a sheet size is set. It becomes my responsibility to see that the required elements fit within that predetermined size. I had to beg and plead to get the NX-01 sheet to the size it was ultimately printed at. The original alloted size was something like 3" x 5". I was told to go ahead and design into the sheet what was needed and we'd get it pushed thru for release.

The same applied to the Refit decal design. While all required elements are included, I did have to make with creative usage of the allowed sheet size. If we included other names, we'd also have to include additional registries which would eat up space FAST.

If you want to name and number your ship with something in addition to what is included in the stock sheet, there are always these:


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

I shoulda stopped and figured that you guys would be dealing with pressures like that...

Thanks, though. I didn't even realize that those were out...

(BOY...You guys think of EVERYTHING, don't you?!)

That's it...the Lexington, America, Moscow and Baton Rouge are now on the build list!..


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> The kit is also currently on the schedule known to myself and the brand manager right from the start.


Huh? Then were you and the brand manager on a completely different wavelength from those at PL who initially announced this kit would come out in September? Then October? Then you yourself said December. And now PL says January (we should probably out some question marks after this date too) ?????

I'm sure it will be a nice kit, but it smacks of the book 1984 to suggest that it is coming out in accordance with the original schedule.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice insights, thanks Thomas.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Any time Wes!



> And now PL says January....


 Correction, "phicks". To my knowledge, Polar Lights, Playing Mantis, nor have RC2 made any type of announcement recently concerning this product's release date. You must be referring to a rumor started and spread by a fanboy website.

As far as I've known, this kit was always due to be released near the end of the fourth quarter. I have no idea what marketing is doing.


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll wager that it's AT LEAST January. 1 pitcher of beer. . . shall we start a pool?


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Any time Wes!
> 
> Correction, "phicks". To my knowledge, Polar Lights, Playing Mantis, nor have RC2 made any type of announcement recently concerning this product's release date. You must be referring to a rumor started and spread by a fanboy website.
> 
> As far as I've known, this kit was always due to be released near the end of the fourth quarter. I have no idea what marketing is doing.


Polar Lights' own website issued the following update in July 2004. If this is just the "marketing" people's idle speculation on when kits will come out, then such information should not be posted:

Coming Soon


Upcoming Release Schedule
Posted: 07/19/2004












*July:* 

1965 Dodge Coronet Hard Top Snap Kit

*September:* 

1964 Pontiac GTO Hard Top Snap Kit

*October:* 

Star Trek Enterprise NCC-1701A
2004 Pontiac GTO Snap Kit

*November:* 

Star Trek Nemesis Scorpion, 1:24 scale


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

They forgot to mention, subject to change without notice. It's still wait and see.
Or we could get together a trip to China.


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

January, I tell ya. . . make it two pitchers!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

phicks said:


> Polar Lights' own website issued the following update in July 2004. If this is just the "marketing" people's idle speculation on when kits will come out, then such information should not be posted:
> 
> Coming Soon
> 
> ...


 *SCHEDULES SLIP.
RELAX!*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Amen, John! Some folks tend to act like *any* delay by any company is a personal insult to them. I mean, things go wrong, folks! Bantha PooDoo happens and usually at the wrong time. PL is still a small company, RC2's recent acquisition not-withstanding. 

Maybe PL shouldn't tell us what they're about to release anymore and just let product start showing up on the shelves. Sheesh... I wouldn't blame 'em, anyhow. 'Course, that wouldn't stop the complainin'...  

At least this way, we're going to get the best kit they can produce - from factories in China. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WE have to complain, how else will anybody pay attention to us.
Really, the waiting is PAINFUL. So we lash out at the nearest person.
WATCH OUT!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Never mind, my medicine kicked in.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, we're all salivating over the 1/350th Refit Enterprise. I want it just as badly as the rest of you, and I'll probably shed tears of joy when I lay my grubby little paws on one. Patience is a virtue... now that we know the kit is coming, a little more time won't kill us. Besides, consider it time to brush up on lighting, aztecing (without using patterns) and working with the wonderful Polar Lights decals on less important kits like the NX-01, lol. Though in all seriousness, the NX-01 is going to look very nice sitting next to the 1701-A... Oh yeah. Very nice. But the 1701-A will steal the show, as it so richly deserves to.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Darth Bill said:


> January, I tell ya. . . make it two pitchers!


Even if the *GUESS* is correct, and let's not forget that this is a *GUESS*, though perhaps a logical one, let us not forget that there is no one left at Polar Lights, other then in a limited consultive role, that posts or has the ability to know the inner workings of the company.

Thomas is contracted to do the subjects they tell him.
He has kept us up to date with the entire process to a degree never seen before in a major kit release via his thread "We're going to need a bigger boat."

Never before has anyone given us this much insight into the process.

If it _*does take longer*_ then has been predicted due to manufacturing delays, problems with an accurate mold being cut, etc., 

_*it won't be because of any lack of hard work on Thomas' part!*_

Let us not forget that the Chinese plant has been the source of problems before. Initial shots of the NX-01 showed problems, not in the master, but in the molding of that master that had to be corrected before the final cuts had to be made. The chinese plant also screwed the pooch by messing up the port connection boom on the mold for the 1/1000th D-7(a defect not present on Thomas' original).

If there is a delay to make sure those guys in China to completely understand what needs to be done with this kit to accurately reproduce the master - that's not necessarily a bad thing, and certainly not the fault of Thomas.

If it takes a couple of extra months to avoid such debacles as the gap the Chinese plant built into the D-7 with this kit those months will be time well spent, and either way not the fault of Thomas.

I hope all goes perfectly smoothly and that PL gets the kits to market by December and gains from the Christmas selling season. But if it doesn't it will be better to get an accurate, properly formed kit then a poorly tooled kit. Especially considering how beautiful the prototype is.


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

I blame it all on Thomas. . . it's entirely his fault. Yuck, yuck, yuck 

February, then!


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Those who are beseeching the virtue of patience are perhaps misinterpreting my point. I would certainly prefer to wait a few extra months to get an outstanding kit, rather than have PL rush out a kit that turns out to be sloppy. I have a closet full of kits just like everybody else, so the exact release date of the kit doesn't really matter. My issue was the statement that this kit is on schedule. Based on PL's mid July website posting of upcoming kits and release dates, this kit is late. If PL's marketing people are announcing such schedules without talking to Thomas and the folks who master their other kits, then that's wrong, and should change. Peace.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Shouldn't the guy typographically screaming at the top of his typing fingers be the guy to chill?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Shouldn't the guy typographically screaming at the top of his typing fingers be the guy to chill?


Maybe he was just using big letters to be clear? Get his point across?
It didn't seem like anyone was paying attention to what he was trying to say beforehand? :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes... must... have... kwa-lih-tee kit...

I haven't built a D-7 yet; hopefully that issue with the port boom would have been corrected by now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So when is the refit coming out?


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

Late February to March.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'll probably be picking one up while in Vegas when it finally hits the stores in April. Just like I did this year with the NX kit.

Breathe in.................breathe out.

Breathe in.................breathe out.


AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh. That's better.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

So I just wanna Ask Thomas this ONE QUESTION: When you Created the Prototype of this Kit was it THE SAME SIZE AS THE ONE WE WILL PURCHASE? I ask this because I saw a Kenner Batman Figure (Prototye) For Sale Somewhere. Anyhoo the finished Retail Figure stands about 7 or 8 Inches,the Proto was About EIGHTTEEN WOW!!! So Since I love the "Behind The Scenes" Stuff I just Wondered about this Matter of Fact is ANY Kit Sculpted in the same Scale as it's Finished Product?
THANKS THOMAS
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*JonLon: *Thomas didn't build a prototype, he designed the parts breakdown and drew up the plans from which parts would be made. What he's holding in all those photos is the first mockup that the Chinese company built from his plans. And yeah, that IS full sized.
*
Shecky:*
_NO!
_ Maybe I need a break, but It's just that I'm getting more easily pissed lately at how picky people on the net can get. Netpicky? :lol:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

The marketing people at Polar Lights could be blamed except that nobody is there at Polar Lights!

So give the marketing guys a break, er a job.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

phicks said:


> *October:*
> 
> Star Trek Enterprise NCC-1701A
> 2004 Pontiac GTO Snap Kit


Hey! We still could get it in October! The month's not over yet!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trick or Treat. :devil:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Hey! We still could get it in October! The month's not over yet!


An "October surprise" *both* of us would be happy to see!

Who woulda thunk it?:lol:


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Why is this an issue? I wonder how many of us go throughout the day bombarding our thoughts of the release date of the refit Enterprise. Well, I don't. I am excited about it. I am anticipating it's release. I also have more that 20 kits that were all eagerly anticipated before their release that, for a number of reasons, haven't been completed yet. 
In other words, I ain't loosin' any sleep over the release date. I don't mean to be sarcastic, but how many of us that come here drove themselves nuts about the release of the NX-01 and haven't gotten past looking at the parts in the box...

all right, all right, I'm done...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Don't think it's something too many are actually losing sleep, but I also don't think you can fairly compare the two subjects: NX-01 and the Refit Enterprise. 

Also, the future of the entire company wasn't up in the air when the NX-01 was being prepped for release. I won't lose any sleep over it, but I would have to agree with John P. that I won't consider this kit a done deal and breath easy until I have it in my hands. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels that way.

The Refit Enterprise is either the first or second most popular Trek kit wanted by those who have responded to polls on this board. The NX-01 is a kit from what is the least popular Trek series.

People have spent well over $1000 bucks to get 48" garage kits of the Refit. Doubt too many people would do that for the NX-01.

The Scorpion, maybe... :lol:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

alpha-8 said:


> In other words, I ain't loosin' any sleep over the release date.


We're all going to start calling you in the middle of the night to ask you when you think it will be out! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah in the grand scheme of life the release date isn't a big deal. We know its coming for _certain._ And its coming in a reasonable amount of time. That's plenty for me. I just want them to get it _right._ If that takes an extra few months, fine with me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My Brain Care Specialist told me the faster the refit come out the sooner I will get better. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> My Brain Care Specialist told me the faster the refit come out the sooner I will get better. :freak:



_*SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!
SAVE LLOYD'S BRAIN!*_


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I can wait another couple of months; it means I may actually have my NX done before I start on my first two refits!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Yes the news that PL was sold is what was making me nervous.

I will also feel much better when I have the model(s) in my grubby little hands. My question is do I do a quick build to get one together relatively quickly to get a finished product or do I go all out and add lights and the paint scheme?

I am put together the NX-01 and getting a good idea where the problems can be when I build and light the next one.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> Yes the news that PL was sold is what was making me nervous.
> 
> I will also feel much better when I have the model(s) in my grubby little hands. My question is do I do a quick build to get one together relatively quickly to get a finished product or do I go all out and add lights and the paint scheme?
> 
> ...


Take the main parts and tape and rubberband them together, just to get a feel for how they relate to each other and what you'll have to do to squeeze lighting hardware in. Sit the taped-n-banded ship on the shelf for a few weeks while you stock up on lights and wires.

That way, you can enjoy the illusion of a finished kit for a few weeks without having to commit to a full build straight out of the box.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yeah, what he said except use Elmer's glue to assemble the model and when you're ready to light it, soak it in water overnight to separate the parts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee,
Thanks for starting the Save Lloyd"s Brain Fund. When you raise enought money to cover the cost of the refit, just send me one.
Then I will be cured. :jest: 

I like the idea to tape or Elmer glue the model. Then when I get it together
I can call Star Fleet to paint it for me. :thumbsup: 

Really, I have not started my NX-01. I need to try the aztak pattern on it first to get pratice doing it. I never liked the AMT refit so I have never built one. Still want TOS 1701 1/350.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Steve Roberts (Sep 4, 2002)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> My question is do I do a quick build to get one together relatively quickly to get a finished product or do I go all out and add lights and the paint scheme?
> 
> Alex
> Styrofoam Guy


Hey Alex, why not do a quick build, write a review, then go all out on the next one?

Steve


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

The PL NX-01 is currently on my bench--er, garage floor--being painted. I'm going to slam down a paintjob using spraypaint and try my hand at aztecing it that way. I'm sure a couple of old hands here are gasping and wondering if I'm sane or not... but I'll show you all once I post pics of my completed PL 1701 that I used spray paint on . Some people thought it was pretty cool. Besides, it's a custom paintjob... I couldn't find the three colors the instructions suggest in spraycan form.

That and I'm just plain too lazy to fumble around with my crappy little airbrush.

And the model is for a school art project... being a college kid with a smattering of model talent rocks :roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nighthawk,

I think you are very brave to buck the system, and use spray cans.
My hero. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Spray cans are great if you need to cover a huge area. I'll usually start with spray cans and then move in with the airbrush


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm being "ultra-heroic" and relying completely on spraycans for basically everything except some nitpicky details. I also painstakingly took a pencil and ruler and eyeballed a stencil for aztecing the NX-01. The stencil itself came out great, but I made the mistake of using paper instead of cardboard... I had to quickly correct a botch with sort of mussed my nice glossy finish, but overall, things are well. I now have a cardboard stencil...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Nighthawk,
> 
> I think you are very brave to buck the system, and use spray cans.
> My hero. :thumbsup:


Yes!!! Why use airbrush if you can find satisfactory results from a can???

There are a lot of interesting metallic sprays out there now in addition to a multitude of various light grays and such.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I've NEVER used (or owned) an airbrush. ALL of my models have been painted with spraycans and brushes...even SHARPIE'S!! My AMT 1701-A kit I sprayed the base coat on, hand applied ALL of the details and effects, decalled it, then did an overcoat of clear coat spray to set the decals. BTW: I decided to paint mine to LOOK like the Doug Trumbull self-illumination, so I started with a med-dk gray gloss, then drybrushed the lighting effects and details, including the blue glow in the deflector dish and inboard nacelles, then dullcoated her to take the sheen down. I've had many people tell me how cool it looks. I haven't decided how I'm going to do the 1/350. I've debated doing a better version of the same idea on this one, but I've also considered actually lighting her...but if I do, I'm going to need LOTS of help, but fortunately, I have three friends who are electricians!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Funny, that's the same thing I'm wondering... I have ALWAYS used spray cans. You can still do half way decent work with it, if you have the patience and the witherall to do it! I'm just still shuddering at the idea of the Refit aztecing...(no matter how much I'm jonesing for it!) 

But look, you can do it with a can, check the following link:

(ok... my photography skills suck with a camera phone!)

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.jsp?invite=YEE2Yu7XP5kreLtk7kmx&shareName=Photo


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Nicely done, Epsilon. I didn't do azteking with my AMT refit, because of all of the engraved panel detail, and I decided not to go to the trouble of filling/sanding/etc. Regardless of whether I light it or not, I AM going to do azteking on the 1/350...I can't not do it!


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm sure someone is already preparing a template. ^_^


----------



## STnut33 (Oct 10, 2004)

*STnut33*

Hello Guys,I just aquired the Hardest to get AMT Enterprise kit ever.Old Smoothie.Ive been after this kit since i was nine years old.Its still in the shrink rap.This is the first kit of the refit Enterprise produced.Without The flaws!or the Out of scale surface detail.Im having fits waiting on it to get here.About as much as im waiting for the PL refit to come out.Sorry about not being around,but when you work 18 hr days,You dont have time for much else.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Without the flaws? No way. The biggest flaws are in the basic proportions. Even a smoothy needs a lot of help.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am glad the main problem that I have with AMT refit is gone. 
The windows on the rim of the saucer.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am glad the main problem that I have with AMT refit is gone.
> The windows on the rim of the saucer.




Penndragon and I got that covered
 

http://www.dlmparts.com/images/640_TMP_Refit_Window.jpg


DLM


----------



## STnut33 (Oct 10, 2004)

well,Mainly that rotten suface detail.It was terrible,and a little out of scale.


----------

